# new look nirvana



## herbie99 (Oct 30, 2013)

not sure if this has already been posted or not...

nirvana redid their site and is now offering 10 free assorted seeds with every order.

for what it's worth.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 31, 2013)

huh...cool 

thanks for giving us the 411, bud


----------



## rebel (Dec 24, 2013)

Nirvana has a white strain special 25% off
anyone have any idea what the 10 freebies may be they give with every order now?


----------

